# The Hills are DRY!



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Went out south of Renegade (Indian Creek area) and I was amazed at how dry the soil/dirt was. It would snow/sleet for 30-40minutes, stop, and start up again. The ground was soaking up what moisture was falling fast. The time between the storms, the soil was almost completely dry. 
This close to runoff time, and the the ground so dry, makes me one nervous puppy for what could be in store for the woods.  

Not much snow left in the hills either. Most the south facing slopes hadn't any snow at all. Just a few patches of snow on the north facing ridgelines where it had drifted over the crest.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

It was crazy dry last spring too. Hopefully we’ll have another good monsoon summer like last year. Fingers crossed


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Hopefully we get moderate storms in the mountains and lots of steady, light rain in the valleys. Last year's monsoon was rough for my area.

Whatever happens I hope lightening storms come with rain because our mountains are primed for massive wildfires.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

One can plan on not having a campfire at all this year in Utah. That restriction really puts a damper on my summer camping.

It just isn't the same, you know?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I miss campfires, they offer a certain ambiance.

Luckily they are normally allowed in developed campgrounds. We historically do dispersed camping but the fires have been a big draw to use the designated ones as we have a toddler. Tables and bathrooms are nice but a campfire after she goes down is lovely.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> One can plan on not having a campfire at all this year in Utah. That restriction really puts a damper on my summer camping.
> 
> It just isn't the same, you know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


What restriction if you don't mind? I didn't see any on Utah statewide wildfire information information

I try to follow what's happening and be conservative in my actions ie: red flag warnings but I don't see any current restrictions.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

middlefork said:


> What restriction if you don't mind? I didn't see any on Utah statewide wildfire information information
> 
> I try to follow what's happening and be conservative in my actions ie: red flag warnings but I don't see any current restrictions.


I don't think restrictions have been put in place by the FS YET, but if there isn't a day or two of .25" of rain in the week, we are sure to see them.

Anymore, I don't have a campfire at all, I can go without a fire in camp. If it's crunchy dry it spooks me to have one. I don't want to be the reason thousands of acres go up in flames.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I don't think restrictions have been put in place by the FS YET, but if there isn't a day or two of .25" of rain in the week, we are sure to see them.
> 
> Anymore, I don't have a campfire at all, I can go without a fire in camp. If it's crunchy dry it spooks me to have one. I don't want to be the reason thousands of acres go up in flames.


I just spent a week on the La Sal with no fire because of dry conditions and wind. I understand.
I was referring to this.....



KineKilla said:


> One can plan on not having a campfire at all this year in Utah. That restriction really puts a damper on my summer camping.
> 
> It just isn't the same, you know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

How is your bear hunt going, taxi? I have some pancakes and corn on the cob in the freezer, bags of marshmallows and whole feeder corn free for the taking if you need any bait.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> How is your bear hunt going, taxi? I have some pancakes and corn on the cob in the freezer, bags of marshmallows and whole feeder corn free for the taking if you need any bait.


I have the Fall hunt, August 20th is the opening, so I have some time before I get my chance. I've been collecting items the past couple months so the burden of inflation isn't a huge slap in the face all at once. So far, so good on bait items. I appreciate your genericity!


----------

